# Glenelg school AD



## Greeneyessyd (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi all
Anyone here know anything about the Glenelg school in Abu dhabi or work there?


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Part of the ADNOC group, for high calibre students. See link

Abu Dhabi National Oil Company (ADNOC) - The Glenelg School of Abu Dhabi


----------



## Greeneyessyd (Jun 29, 2011)

mgb said:


> Part of the ADNOC group, for high calibre students. See link
> 
> Abu Dhabi National Oil Company (ADNOC) - The Glenelg School of Abu Dhabi


Thnx


----------

